# My green-cheek and lovebird



## Nika (Aug 1, 2007)

Our son's gf made this for me 
My inseparable couple! They have been like this for 6 yrs now.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, such an adorable and affectionate pair! My GC Drogon and my boy tiel Rhaegal are the same towards each other since they grew up together, but my conure is very unfriendly with my budgies so I dare not put them together.

Conures are very smart and witty creatures, aren't they.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH my goodness they look so happy together there in their little honey moon suite. How adorable. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Your son is very talented. The picture is beautiful and your two love birds are so beautiful...


----------



## Nika (Aug 1, 2007)

Nick, my GCC is the same way toward budgies. If she had a chance, she would love to 'eat' them. 
My lovebird though is not typical - he is sooo friendly toward any bird. He wouldn't hurt a finch. Not a usual thing in the lovebird world.

Cathy, I just loooove how you called their hut. This is how I will be calling it from now on - their honeymoon suite  thank you!

Lyn, thank you.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, they're so sweet!  Your blue masked lovebird looks a lot like my Penguin and just like yours, she's a sweetheart too.
There are plenty of lovebirds out there that play well with other species and aren't aggressive at all. I also have proof in my lovie flock (I have 6 lovebirds, 5 fischer's, 1 blue masked), and my Khaleesi is the sweetest, most loving bird that I have ever had.


----------



## Nika (Aug 1, 2007)

My lovebird is not masked; he is Fischer's blue mutation


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Nika said:


> My lovebird is not masked; he is Fischer's blue mutation


I'm sorry but I beg to differ and will proceed to explain by using pics of my flock.

This is Penguin. She is a full blooded blue masked lovebird


Notice the rich and deep black colour on her head and face




Now look at my Sindel. She is a violet (blue series, white based) Fischer's lovebird.
She has faint grey on her head, and her cheeks and forehead are white. Those are the typical colours on a bue series fischer's lovebird.




Sindel again. You can see clear difference between Fischer's and Blue Masked


By looking at your lovebird's photo I see the rich deep black colour doesn't go all the way into the whole face like my Penguin does. It's very possible he is a hybrid cross between Fischer's and Blue Mask. But still he's gotten a lot more blue masked genes, I'd say he is 80% Masked (Aga****is Personatus, blue variety of Black Masked lovebird also known as a blue masked) and 20% Fischer's (Aga****is Fischeri).

EDIT: I should be able to fully write the scientific name of the species of lovebird...  "Agape" is love, "ornis" is the name for bird this is all in Greek language. Hence the translated name Lovebird for English speakers.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They look adorable! How sweet  What are their names?


----------

